
Daily chart: Ice cream and IQ - edward
http://www.economist.com/blogs/graphicdetail/2016/04/daily-chart
======
Finnucane
It would be interesting to break down the US number by state. Here in
Massachusetts, we consume a _lot_ of ice cream.

------
piache
Ice-Cream consumption per capita is probably a proxy for GDP per capita.

